# If you were the GM of the new Charlotte team...



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Who would you pursue during the 2004 free agency period that you would think would actually come to your team?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

obviously the big name guys like duncan,payton and kidd aren tgoing to an expansion team.i would say you get what you can from an expansion draft and then through the draft,if you have some money for mid level free agents you may be able to get some guys who their teams dont want to spend the money for.i personally cant believe the league is thinking of expanding any more.if charlotte was so great why did the hornets leave?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would go after Andre Miller and try to build a team very similar to the Nets. No superstars but damn good role players...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I would go after Andre Miller and try to build a team very similar to the Nets. No superstars but damn good role players...


Last time I checked Jason Kidd, Alonzo Mourning, Dikembe Mutombo, Kenyon Martin were superstars.......


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I would go after Andre Miller and try to build a team very similar to the Nets. No superstars but damn good role players...



So you're going to get people like aaron williams and lucious harris? ANd forget about people like kidd and martin?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I would go after Andre Miller and try to build a team very similar to the Nets. No superstars but damn good role players...








Andre MiLLer wiLL be tied up in a Long-term deaL by next year.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Last time I checked Jason Kidd, Alonzo Mourning, Dikembe Mutombo, Kenyon Martin were superstars.......








Kidd and Martin are, Mourning is a ? mark and Mutumbo can pLay minutes, but is not a super-star anymore.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

It'll be like the Nets's younger brother. Smaller, weaker, less talent, and a team that everyone wants to pick on.

I don't think people understand that there are 8 protected players per team... good luck trying to get Andre Miller.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

The Bobcats will be a very minor player in the 2004 Free Agent Market, as they will be working under a 2/3 cap, with almost all of that needed to sign their draft picks, as well as bring in the players through the expansion draft. Charlotte should make their first big free agent splash in 2006, when they operate under a full cap and under normal league rules for the first time. Minor free agents are all that we will be looking at next year...roster fillers.


----------

